# Yo Mods?



## cc2012 (Mar 1, 2014)

Put that Splif n Cuppa Tea down and delete some Spam...eh

Peace

EDIT: oh n Ban ~ *adsfsjfjgkfhjhgk

*


----------



## cc2012 (Mar 1, 2014)

*WTF!! OMG!!*

Over 16 Post from the same Skank Spammer!!! ~ *adsfsjfjgkfhjhgk*

Peace(Apart from to Spammers)

LOL!


----------



## cc2012 (Mar 1, 2014)

I'm not even a Big fan of the Real stuff...

[video=youtube;ZSQtfWnFLIs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZSQtfWnFLIs[/video]

Peace


----------



## Ace Yonder (Mar 1, 2014)

This just makes me even angrier that I have to fill out that stupid captcha ever other post I make. Seems like there should be an easy way to catch shit like this, I can't even do 2 searches in under 20 seconds but this guy can create a brand new account and spam posts like this?


----------



## cc2012 (Mar 1, 2014)

I hear you on that 1 Ace Yonder...I mean I know R.I.U. deal with a LOT of Spam over 300+ from what I've read. They just can't have that many Mods online at the moment...But yeah CAPTCHA is some Dumb Shit...and these spammers manage to Create accounts and Spam the F*@K outta R.I.U.

Messed up!!

All I can say is R.I.U. MUST be popular???? well with the Spammers anyways...

LOL!!!

Peace


----------



## Ace Yonder (Mar 1, 2014)

I think it's a problem with most vBulletin boards, at least as far as I know


----------



## cc2012 (Mar 1, 2014)

Yeah I had read summat on Sunni's Posts/Threads about this...lazy VB programmers or smart spammers???

Peace

EDIT: I must have reported at least 10 Post in the last hr!



LOL!!!


----------



## cc2012 (Mar 1, 2014)

That *adsfsjfjgkfhjhgk *

has racked up *42 counts/Posts of Spam*....

In less than 24hrs...

WTF!?

Peace


----------



## navyfighter04 (Mar 1, 2014)

This spam is ridiculous....hey mods...what's the email of this asdfghdk guy? I have some spam I want to blow his inbox up with.


----------



## Dr. Jekyll and Mr. Hyde (Mar 1, 2014)

I thought if hundreds of us phoned the number (in Brenham Texas) and order up a few whores and generally flood the pimp with a thousand calls that he may reconsider spamming, but the number is out of service
Dr. Jekyll

Just don't understand why someone would spam a fake number, how can he/she profit from this activity
Is there anyone from Breham Texas that knows the real number to this "Lucknow" whore house?
Mr. Hyde


----------



## cc2012 (Mar 1, 2014)

The Mods are back in Town...Spam be Gone...

Peace


----------



## ilyaas123 (Mar 1, 2014)

That fucking spammer is getting on my nerves, last time I seen him he had 14 posts and now look! I was agressive towards him and the mods deleted my post but not his and his account is still up; why?!


----------



## cc2012 (Mar 1, 2014)

Hiya ilyaas123, he will *"adsfsjfjgkfhjhgk" *get Banned orhis Account will get deleted...The Spam Links are gone now...so the Mods must be on it....

Yeah Think the Mods are trying to crack down on aggressive post in general...keeping with the site ethos, But yeah I know where you coming from...The Spammers are very,very,very ******* annoying to say the least.

*MY DEFINITION OF A SPAMMER*

1. irritating, infuriating, exasperating, maddening, trying, tiresome, troublesome, bothersome, irksome, vexing, vexatious, galling, provoking, displeasing

Peace


----------



## 420God (Mar 1, 2014)

It's not gone yet, they just stopped posting new threads.

A post limiter for new members would take care of the problem real quick.


----------



## ilyaas123 (Mar 1, 2014)

cc2012 said:


> Hiya ilyaas123, he will *"adsfsjfjgkfhjhgk" *get Banned orhis Account will get deleted...The Spam Links are gone now...so the Mods must be on it....
> 
> Yeah Think the Mods are trying to crack down on aggressive post in general...keeping with the site ethos, But yeah I know where you coming from...The Spammers are very,very,very ******* annoying to say the least.
> 
> ...


Quick summary of what I said to the spammer: Jump off a roof and make sure you are still alive so you can cut your legs off and have a slow and painful death.


----------



## cc2012 (Mar 1, 2014)

Maybe he listened?? LOL! I wish(Well kinda) would explain why his Spam stopped...



420God said:


> A post limiter for new members would take care of the problem real quick.


Might be a Good idea, But what would the limit be..Real Newbs just want help..so you would have to allow em XX amount a day at least(Though not 42-60 odd/whatever amount that last spammer managed to post)

Or just a new section...Quarantine?? for say 7 days Max 5-10 Posts a day until a Mod give access to rest of Site(Posting wise) Newbs can still read, they can just not post anywhere but Quarantine Section until 7 days are up and Mod approved...bit of a Nanny State...but might work???

Peace


----------



## cc2012 (Mar 1, 2014)

Think the Spammers Acc gone now???

Which ever Mod online...Thanks

Peace


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Mar 1, 2014)

Don't worry guys I took care of that little mess. 

Spammers could be just bots so posting to them doesn't matter not like they will read it. 
Thanks for reporting the spam cap you see and please continue to do so.


----------



## ilyaas123 (Mar 1, 2014)

I got some rep for reporting spam  I want more!


----------



## ilyaas123 (Mar 1, 2014)

Can mods give unlimited rep?


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Mar 1, 2014)

ilyaas123 said:


> Can mods give unlimited rep?


Lol no the mods have the same rep capabilities as the users. Except we can give a neg rep but that's rarely used


----------



## ilyaas123 (Mar 1, 2014)

wyteberrywidow said:


> Lol no the mods have the same rep capabilities as the users. Except we can give a neg rep but that's rarely used


Cool feature although I think mods should be able to have unlimited rep instead; pretty sure the admin does though.


----------



## justghost (Mar 1, 2014)

not only about spam.. some stickies need to be updated/removed, imo.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Mar 1, 2014)

Like what? I know some stickies are in the works of being updated as far as removed. Which ones you think?


----------



## justghost (Mar 1, 2014)

https://www.rollitup.org/harvesting-curing/699230-autoflower-solo-cup-contest-starting.html
https://www.rollitup.org/outdoor-growing/699229-autoflower-solo-cup-contest-7-a.html
EDIT: https://www.rollitup.org/newbie-central/699225-solo-cup-autoflower-contest-new.html
you already have an Auto-Flowering section.. no need to put it in the Harvest/Outdoor section about it. my 2cents on that.

some of the other ones just need to be updated with some diff pics (most don't show up)/info. understand they're old threads.. but it would help


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Mar 1, 2014)

Yeah I agree. I'll talk to the admin and see what he says about it.


----------



## cc2012 (Mar 1, 2014)

Tis NOT just R.I.U. that has to put up with Spam...my Missus been shopping and guess what she came back with.....



Bloody woman thinks she's Funny!!!

LOL!!


----------



## dannyboy602 (Mar 1, 2014)

wyteberrywidow said:


> Lol no the mods have the same rep capabilities as the users. Except we can give a neg rep but that's rarely used


I didn't know we could give neg rep...wait a sec...lemme see if I can give you neg rep...

There isn't an option for that. I can unapprove ur post but idk what that does anyway. We need more cool buttons. I want a button that allows me to give peeps an electric shock..lol


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Mar 1, 2014)

Unapprove or disapprove?


----------



## Dr. Jekyll and Mr. Hyde (Mar 1, 2014)

dannyboy602 said:


> I didn't know we could give neg rep...wait a sec...lemme see if I can give you neg rep...
> 
> There isn't an option for that. I can unapprove ur post but idk what that does anyway. We need more cool buttons. I want a button that allows me to give peeps an electric shock..lol


The electric shock option would help you keep the trolls on their best behavior 
Dr. Jekyll

It would be cool if we all could negative rep, even if we had to spend xxx points to neg-rep an idiot.
Mr. Hyde


----------



## dannyboy602 (Mar 1, 2014)

Yeah man more buttons is the answer. I want a like button, a dislike button, a fuck you button. User is a miserable old fart button.
I'm pretty easy to please. How about a "fill in the blank" button? We can write in anything. 

WBW...i think it said unapprove. And there's one for approve. Don't know what they do


----------



## cc2012 (Mar 1, 2014)

Positive, Negative, what next Neutral? starting to sound like FleaBay....

Why not just do away with the "Likes" and the "Reps" not really important on the Grand Scale of things....I mean It's NOT REAL! and nobody joins just to Rep OR Like a Post...surely...it's for finding answers to problems and helping others if you can? And meeting people online who share a interest/hobby in the cultivation and consumption of Marijuana..

Plus if it means less Spam...maybe....?

Still think a Quarantine Section for week old Newbs would solve a bit of the Spam problem...

Peace


----------



## potroastV2 (Mar 1, 2014)

dannyboy, you marked WBW's post as Moderated, which means the members cannot view it.

Please don't click on anything that you don't know what it does.


----------



## Ace Yonder (Mar 1, 2014)

cc2012 said:


> Positive, Negative, what next Neutral? starting to sound like FleaBay....
> 
> Why not just do away with the "Likes" and the "Reps" not really important on the Grand Scale of things....I mean It's NOT REAL! and nobody joins just to Rep OR Like a Post...surely...it's for finding answers to problems and helping others if you can? And meeting people online who share a interest/hobby in the cultivation and consumption of Marijuana..
> 
> ...


Hey now.... I like my rep.... Don't take away my precious!!!! It's bad enough we lost the Likes... it's getting harder and harder to satiate my burning need for approval!  What makes me sad is how that started as a joke and wound up just being a confession


----------



## K J (Mar 2, 2014)

Yall take this site too seriously if spammers get you so upset. Just move on or don't click it to begin with, it's really not that big a deal.


----------



## cc2012 (Mar 2, 2014)

Ace Yonder said:


> Don't take away my precious!!!!



LOL!!!


----------



## Ace Yonder (Mar 2, 2014)

K J said:


> Yall take this site too seriously if spammers get you so upset. Just move on or don't click it to begin with, it's really not that big a deal.


Obviously you haven't logged on when the first 3 pages of the forum are completely filled by the same post over and over and over, and you have to go to page 4 to find a single thread that's not a spambot. If our caring about the forum bothers you, just move on, or don't click it, or waste time responding. Kinda weird that our response to spammers bothers you more than the spammers themselves, considering that we had ONE thread about it that you couldn't ignore, and the spammer had 40 threads that you had no trouble ignoring.


----------



## racerboy71 (Mar 2, 2014)

Ace Yonder said:


> Obviously you haven't logged on when the first 3 pages of the forum are completely filled by the same post over and over and over, and you have to go to page 4 to find a single thread that's not a spambot. If our caring about the forum bothers you, just move on, or don't click it, or waste time responding. Kinda weird that our response to spammers bothers you more than the spammers themselves, considering that we had ONE thread about it that you couldn't ignore, and the spammer had 40 threads that you had no trouble ignoring.


 well, that's just the thing imo.. sometimes here we might have 3 pages of spam like you said, but if you go to a lot of other forums, you're lucky if they have three pages of threads that have been active in the past month, let a lone 3 pages of spam..
some of these forums you might post a thread asking about a plant problem, and by the time someone else sees the thread and answers it the plant will have been dead for 2 months, lol.. seriously though..


----------



## thecannacove (Mar 2, 2014)

Ace Yonder said:


> Obviously you haven't logged on when the first 3 pages of the forum are completely filled by the same post over and over and over, and you have to go to page 4 to find a single thread that's not a spambot. If our caring about the forum bothers you, just move on, or don't click it, or waste time responding. Kinda weird that our response to spammers bothers you more than the spammers themselves, considering that we had ONE thread about it that you couldn't ignore, and the spammer had 40 threads that you had no trouble ignoring.


Bahahaha. I couldn't have said it better myself ace. Oh and a little dose of precious for ya!

Edit: precious will have to wait apparently mate


----------



## sunni (Mar 2, 2014)

thanks so much on your thread your best bet is to report posts. spam really sucks and we try our best to get rid of it. most if it gets caught but some of it slips by our filter. i know it sucks!!!! but making a thread we probably wont see doesnt help so hit your report button, spam generally hits when we are sleeping sorry!
but we will get rid of it! 

have a lovely day folks!


----------



## Ace Yonder (Mar 2, 2014)

racerboy71 said:


> well, that's just the thing imo.. sometimes here we might have 3 pages of spam like you said, but if you go to a lot of other forums, you're lucky if they have three pages of threads that have been active in the past month, let a lone 3 pages of spam..
> some of these forums you might post a thread asking about a plant problem, and by the time someone else sees the thread and answers it the plant will have been dead for 2 months, lol.. seriously though..


Oh I completely agree, RIU is the best cannabis board on the net. As a matter of fact I think it's the fact that it runs so smoothly most of the time that makes the little things stand out when they pop up. The mods get nothing but props from me (Except my nemesis, the CAPTCHA, but that is more of a personal vendetta than an actual complaint). I just find it weird when people are like "Why do you respond to this? Don't respond to things if you don't like them. And ignore the fact that I, by responding to THIS thing I don't like, am doing the exact thing I am telling you to not do". Plus I have a big mouth that has an unusual amount of control over my fingers.


----------



## bird mcbride (Mar 3, 2014)

I just reported a bot that was already learning how to roll. One of its post's had over 3000 views. It had threads started in every section. Only one other visitor visited the bots page. When you block a bot it will remove the bots thread(s) off the board for you providing that someone hasn't posted in the bots thread.


----------



## thecannacove (Mar 3, 2014)

Lol just tried reporting a few spam posts, bot can post them faster than i can report em. (60 seconds min. between reports)


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Mar 3, 2014)

Thanks for reporting the posts . They will get taken care of.


----------



## yktind (Mar 4, 2014)

Please get rid of this too Please:



Josephgity


----------

